# Câble pour se connecter au net ?



## plume (13 Novembre 2001)

Depuis que j'ai découvert les joies d'Internet, je souhaite me connecter depuiq mon I book. Seulement voilà : je n'arrive pas à me connecter avec un câble de téléphone disons "classique". Je vous écris grâce à un câble Olitec prêté par un ami mais j'ai eu beau essayer une dizaine de prise téléphoniques et ca ne marche toujours pas ;-(
Les vendeurs de la Fnac m'assurent à 100 % que ca devrait marcher. Avant que je devienne dingue, quelqu'un peut-il me dire quel type de prise il me faut. Merci d'avance à tous,
Macmicalement vôtre ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2001)

Tu utlises le cable téléphone fournis avec ta machine ?
Tu l'a bien mis sur la prise modem et non sur celle du réseau, vu quels sont identiques ?
Quel est ton fournisseur d'accès ?


----------



## Marcus (13 Novembre 2001)

C'est bizarre car moi je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un tout nouveau iceBook et le modem marche correctement. Normalement si tu utilises le cable fourni par Apple il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème. Sinon c'est peut etre ton cable qui est defectueux. Essayes ce cable sur un téléphone et regarde si tu peux l'utiliser. Est ce que ton modem decroche et obtient une tonalité ?? Car si tu as une tonalité avec ton ice ca ne vient pas de ton cable mais de ton modem. La prise modem est bien la plus proche de l'ecran (la premiere vers la droite).
Bonne chance pour ta connexion.
Marcus


----------



## plume (13 Novembre 2001)

Merci de la rapidité de vos réponses mais ... comme j'ai acheté mon i book d'occasion on ne m'a pas fourni la câble qui va avec :-(
Vous avez où je peux en trouver un ? apparemment ca na se vend pas indépendant à la machine ?merci encore
@+
Plume


----------



## TR (13 Novembre 2001)

Si j'ai bonne mémoire c'est un câble RJ11 tout bête... ça se trouve ds tout magasin vendant des accessaoires de télécom... ds les SAV des grandes chaines, etc. Voire, si tu as un téléphone moderne, regarde si le fil qui est dessus peut s'enlever. Si oui, c'est bon tu n'as plus qu'a le brancher ds la prise idoine de ton iBook.
HTH


----------



## TR (13 Novembre 2001)

Si j'ai bonne mémoire c'est un câble RJ11 tout bête... ça se trouve ds tout magasin vendant des accessaoires de télécom... ds les SAV des grandes chaines, etc. Voire, si tu as un téléphone moderne, regarde si le fil qui est dessus peut s'enlever. Si oui, c'est bon tu n'as plus qu'a le brancher ds la prise idoine de ton iBook.
HTH


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2001)

Juste un petit mot pour préciser que ce ne sont pas les mêmes ports :RJ11 pour le modem et RJ 45 pour le port réseau ils ne sont pas identiques


----------



## mfay (15 Novembre 2001)

En fait, il y a une différence entre les cables pour les modems et les cables pour les téléphones. Les prises sont identiques mais le brochage est différent.

On peut, l'adapter assez facilement, je vous donnerai le cablage ce soir.

Sinon il faut acheter un cable pour modem. Le iBook utilise une prise standard, comme pour tout les micros. (je l'ai vérifié, je n'utilise pas toujours le même cable).


----------



## mfay (16 Novembre 2001)

Et voici le schéma :























[15 novembre 2001 : message édité par mfay]


----------

